# Aristocraft seated figures?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm working on a G scale (1940s era) bus project and looking for some seated passengers.

The bus is 1:25 scale so most 1:22.5 - 1:20.3 figures are way too big to fit inside. But then I remembered Aristocraft makes some really nice seated figures (some in 1940s style clothing) which would be perfect bus passengers. I think they are around 1:29 scale so they should fit fine in a 1:25 scale bus.


Like this guy: 











Does anyone have dimensions of the typical Arsitocraft seated figure? I would really appreciate it. 



Finding a bus driver is going to be a little tricky. So far I haven't found any figure that is small enough (1:25 scale or less) and looks like a bus driver (uniform). But I'm still looking.

As this project progresses I'll post some photos. Should be great once done


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

These 1:30 figures work well in 1:25 cars. They have different sized sets. Standing figures can be made into sitting figures with the help of a heat gun. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/80pcs-painted-f...0221QQcmdZ 

-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains has two sets half a dozen seated figures that are claimed to be 1/29. They turn up on EBAY fairly often. 

There are also some seated 1/25-1/26ish hispanic 'Locster' driver figures with removable legs. However, they are in the 't-shirt and jeans' catagory of dress style.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Those USA figures look okay in big passenger cars but they are more 1:32 ore even smaller - 










I need to do a new comparison pic with the 1:30 figures. 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have the dimensions, but I've always suspected the scale of the aristo figures. They don't fit well in a 1:29 aristo heavyweight coach, in that you can't get two figures in a seat. The USAT figures, and the Hong Kong 1:30 figures, will fit two to a seat. That may be a problem with the interior scale of the Arsto heavyweights. The Aristo seated figures look too small in a Bachmann J+S coach, and to my eye they look too small with Aristo's pre-made buildings. They look about right in the cab of an aristo Pacific

Here's an aristo santa claus figure standing on the end platform of a bachmann combine. The figure in the doorway is a life-like figure. The life like figure looks about right to me. Santa is too small--he comes molded on a little 1/4 inch platform, and he's still very short. He's about half the height of the doorway. So maybe he is 1:29, but I have my doubts. They're close to 1:29


http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/lownote/size.jpg[/b]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the Train-Li figures. 
They come 10 to a bag and are bigger than the ARISTO AND USA figures 

If you heat these up, they can be reshaped (bend legs/arms.bodies).


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Train-LI figures are the Hong Kong figures--they come in two sizes, "1:30" and I think 1:24. The 1:24 are sized well for that scale, the 1:30 are about the size of the USAT figures in Brian's post above

Do a search on ebay for ebay user "everydaygoodz" and you can see the figures


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Good information. Thanks all.

Those Hong Kong figures are priced well for how many you get. 


The passenger section of the bus I have is pretty small. That's why I was hoping to get the dimensions of an Aristo seated figure. Although the bus is roughly 1:25, I think I'll have to use smaller scale figures inside it.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The Hong Kong figures are a great buy. Painted detail on the face is non-existant, and they are very shiny out of the box, but some krylon matte spray takes care of that. 


I just remembered I had a Bachmann coach in for repair. The seated figure n the blue overalls, 4th window from the right, is Aristo's "warren, the engineer." 3rd window from the left is an LGB seated figure. Standing figures are Kong Kong 1:24


http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/lownote/warren1.jpg[/b] 

Here's warren in the seat. The standing figure is a Hong Kong 1:24 figure. Warren looks too small to me--you could fit to of him in the seat, but he sits really low in the window. The LGB figures are sized better for the Bachmann coach. The Hong Kpng 1:24s are sized well too and they don't have that bloated look


http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/lownote/warren2.jpg[/b]


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

When I put the USA figures in my North Pole & Sourthern combine, I had to make little plexiglass 'booster seats' for them, because they were so short. I tried fitting in larger size figures - Bachmann and LGB - but they had to be really wedged into the seats, or would not fit at all.


----------

